# My Homestead journey.



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Well, for the last 15 years we lived on 2 acres and did our best to be self sufficient. I know some of you have done it but it's just not enough space for us. So we decided it was time to expand. We saved our pennies for nine years and 8 months ago we purchased a 40+ acres spot. This land is beautiful. 1/2 is natural grass land that hasn't been farmed in 40+ years. The other half dense woods. In November I began construction on the new cabin. If anybody is interested, I will post the progress and projects.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Back of cabin


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

From a distance


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

Enjoy. What kind of changes are you making on the house compared to your previous one? The fact that half is already grass will make it easy to figure out crop and livestock areas. And with 20 acres of woods, you could heat your cabin for several years before you have to cut down healthy trees.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

The biggest change is the size. I'm leaving a 3500 sqft home for a 1200. I also I stalled some redundant features that I didn't have
before. This is a pic if if of the bedrooms


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Love the pics...interesting build. Is the framing a variant of balloon framing?


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Just how I learned to build. Close to balloon framing. Working by myself over the years has taught me how I have to build things. This is the view from the top deck


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Here another framing picture


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

Qwertyuiop said:


> The biggest change is the size. I'm leaving a 3500 sqft home for a 1200. I also I stalled some redundant features that I didn't have
> before. This is a pic if if of the bedrooms


That's a big change. Should sure cost a lot less to heat and cool, and won't take near as much time to keep clean.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Yes a lot of change. I spent a lot of time and money to make sure that I could heat and cool it cheaply. Here is a pic of the stairs


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Daughters room coming along. This is her playhouse closet


----------



## Ryss (Nov 29, 2011)

Love all the cedar! What size is your cabin?
We're in the planning stage of a 20x40.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

@Ryss it 20x30 for phase 1. I will be adding a 12x16 green house on one side and a 15x 16 living room to the other. I would love to see your project as you move along.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

This is the homemade scaffolding I made so I could reach the soffit and fascia.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Qwertyuiop said:


> This is the homemade scaffolding I made so I could reach the soffit and fascia.


Looks nice...how I hate building a scaffold. I've had to rip my down and reassemble a few times to accommodate whatever I was doing. I just scored some free 'garbage' lumber so I don't have tear mine down just yet...lol


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Boy, you are not lying. I also hate it. Lol
One of my motivators for building the back deck was I did not have to build scaffolding.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

And there a very few things cooler that a good lumber score.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Here is one side of the master closet


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Well, let's try again


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

8 months! Im impressed.

Mine’s going on 8 _years_.
But Im still making forward progress, I guess...


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Wow, supercool. You should be very proud. Looks very straight. I'm impressed. I already wish I had built 2 garage bays.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I wish I _hadnt_. lol
I designed this house for a young-ish family. Then a divorce and two nearly-grown kids...I wish Id built smaller.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Doesnt that figure.lol 
Nothing goes according to plan


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

View from the top


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

Looks good!


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

I found these in one of my creek beds today. My guess is that they are laterns. Any other quesses ?


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

Qwertyuiop said:


> I found these in one of my creek beds today. My guess is that they are laterns. Any other quesses ?


Don't remember what they are called, but they were used to mark hazard spots on roadways during construction back in the days before all the lights and portable billboards. Fill them up with kerosene and they last all night.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Thank you,


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Took a break today and worked on bee hives. 2 more ready to go in


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Pics


----------



## AggieChris (May 9, 2015)

Qwertyuiop said:


> I found these in one of my creek beds today. My guess is that they are laterns. Any other quesses ?


Believe those are smudge pots.


----------



## susanneb (Feb 17, 2005)

Looks great!
I love the name, qwertyuiop! When my brothers and I were growing up, we named our Tonka truck town Qwertyuiop. We dug out a river named Troubled Water so we could have a Bridge Over Troubled Waters, and the town's mountain was named Foolonthe Hill. As if you couldn't guess, we were rather nerdy...


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

susanneb said:


> Looks great!
> I love the name, qwertyuiop! When my brothers and I were growing up, we named our Tonka truck town Qwertyuiop. We dug out a river named Troubled Water so we could have a Bridge Over Troubled Waters, and the town's mountain was named Foolonthe Hill. As if you couldn't guess, we were rather nerdy...


That's really neat. Love the bridge thing. I would absolutely spend my time for such a worthy cause.


----------



## Ryss (Nov 29, 2011)

Do you have any pictures of your inside layout or a floor plan? I'm having a dickens of a time trying to figure out how to make a staircase work in such a narrow width. 
Love seeing your progress! It gives me hope. ; )


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

@Ryss you bet. When i get slowed down a bit today I will get you one.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Here is the basic floor plan. Some of it's done, some not.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

The stairs go up over the bathroom in the center of the building


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

The kitchen / dining area is in the center. To the north is a enclosed porch. To the east is the green house. To the South is a small garage and to the west is a living room. The bedrooms are upstairs. I know it's crude but it's what I used


----------



## Ryss (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks! Do you have any pictures that show a view as if you're looking at them from the side? Something showing how they're built or designed? Is the right hand side how you go up?
One more question: what are the measurements of the bathroom and staircase? 
I'm just using graph paper to try and figure out my spacing.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

The stairs are 34" wide and climb at 30 degrees. I'm going out there today so I can take some more inside pics


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Here is the construction of the stairs.
Bathroom is 9'x8'


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Let's try again


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

One more


----------



## Ryss (Nov 29, 2011)

Hate to keep being a pest but do you have anything that shows the stairs where they go over the bathroom? Like maybe a shot from the end of the room showing the two together?
I very much appreciate it! Love all your cedar.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

No issue. I will take one next time I'm out.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

This might work


----------



## Ryss (Nov 29, 2011)

If you could get a little more of the stairs in that woul be great.
Trying to get a few details worked out to I can submit something for a permit.


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

Qwertyuiop said:


> This might work


I really like the barn door. My wife loves the look and wants to use those wherever possibly in our house. Now if it will just quit raining long enough to get some excavating work done.


----------



## Ryss (Nov 29, 2011)

I love the barn doors as well oldtruckbbq! Especially in a small house. Need to save space where ever possible. ; )


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

@Ryss stairs over bathroom


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Again


----------



## Ryss (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Framed in the floor to the back enclosed porch


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

So my wife said " I need to transplant a lot of bulbs, i need a broad fork" I said , I'm busy" . She then dropped the mother of all motivation. She slowly lifted her pant leg to expose some ankle.........so, I did what any male would do. I built he a broad fork...


----------



## Ryss (Nov 29, 2011)

Hmmm- need to show my husband the broad fork!
Do you upload pictures directly from your computer or do you have to have them on an image sharing site? 
One of the cabin building sites I belong to requires that. Was wondering if this one did?


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

I upload directly


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Bartered for some Black Locust planks. My pans are to use in on the enclosed porch. I will post pics when I get it installed.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Rough floor in. Now comes the sanding. Ugggggggg


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Weather forced me inside this weekend so I took advantage of the time and build some more hives.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Waiting water sealant


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Really like that wood...you got me looking up Black Locust wood...sounds impressive.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Good looking out


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

I haven't posted in awhile because we are getting ready for the rainy season. For the past couple months I have been working on a small pond to add to the pond we already have. It's 16' deep . One rain storm filled it up.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

So yesterday I started the green house. I set the poles and today began framing the roof. A year ago I scored some 4x8 sheets of tempered glass that was being removed from a hockey rink.


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

Good score. Tempered glass makes a great green house.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

It's been little hot lately so I have been working in the enclosed porch.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Got a few sheets of tempered glass for the green house ceiling


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Began work on the deck stairs.


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

I've enjoyed seeing your progress. A question about your insulation, owens Corning. Does it have a smell when you first unroll it, kind of like burnt caramel? Every time I walk into the room I'm doing now, I smell that.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

FreeRange said:


> I've enjoyed seeing your progress. A question about your insulation, owens Corning. Does it have a smell when you first unroll it, kind of like burnt caramel? Every time I walk into the room I'm doing now, I smell that.


Lol, I have not noticed it but then again I am a rookie and don't do it everyday. I used cedar on all the ceilings so that's all I smell


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Not everyday you get to see a snake eat another snake. Pretty cool.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

So I wanted build a little pop out on the garage side just to keep the water away. My intention was something small like 4 feet. The wife thought it was a waste of time. She thought bigger would allow her to get some shade on that side. Well as usual.......she won. It's 16 feet


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

Qwertyuiop said:


> So I wanted build a little pop out on the garage side just to keep the water away. My intention was something small like 4 feet. The wife thought it was a waste of time. She thought bigger would allow her to get some shade on that side. Well as usual.......she won. It's 16 feet


I'm thinking you won too. That would be a great place for a bbq grill or smoker. Keep the sun and rain off and have good ventilation for the smoke.


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

Qwertyuiop said:


> Rough floor in. Now comes the sanding. Ugggggggg


I really like the porch. Beautiful floor.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

FreeRange said:


> I've enjoyed seeing your progress. A question about your insulation, owens Corning. Does it have a smell when you first unroll it, kind of like burnt caramel? Every time I walk into the room I'm doing now, I smell that.


Welcome to the world of fiberglass. 

Been this way for four decades for me. Seal the wall up and you can't smell it.

Jeff


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Pop out update.


----------



## Vjklander (Apr 24, 2018)

This may be a useful idea for you. We have a small sunroom facing southwest. I have two slabs of 1" thick solid aluminum that were dividers between urinals in the Wall Street Journal's men's room that was being refurbished. They still have the original mounting brackets that are used as feet. Painted one side flat black and oriented that to the windows. Cut a hole through the wall into the living room right above the Franklin stove. Put a bathroom exhaust fan in the hole facing inward with a 70 degree thermostat in the power line. As soon as that room gets to 70 degrees it starts blowing warm air into the house and it will run until about 4 hours after sundown due to the heat sinks and general heat in the room. That heats the whole 3BR house basically for free for half the day whenever the sun shines. It looks like your greenhouse is a whole lot bigger then my sunroom.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Vjklander said:


> This may be a useful idea for you. We have a small sunroom facing southwest. I have two slabs of 1" thick solid aluminum that were dividers between urinals in the Wall Street Journal's men's room that was being refurbished. They still have the original mounting brackets that are used as feet. Painted one side flat black and oriented that to the windows. Cut a hole through the wall into the living room right above the Franklin stove. Put a bathroom exhaust fan in the hole facing inward with a 70 degree thermostat in the power line. As soon as that room gets to 70 degrees it starts blowing warm air into the house and it will run until about 4 hours after sundown due to the heat sinks and general heat in the room. That heats the whole 3BR house basically for free for half the day whenever the sun shines. It looks like your greenhouse is a whole lot bigger then my sunroom.


This is helpful, thank you.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Beautiful widow today. Found it under a big rock I was moving.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

I haven't posted in a while because I have just been busy. Got started on the solar mounts today.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Built all 3 panel racks for the solar panels today.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Made a little progress in the solar today.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Qwertyuiop said:


> Well, for the last 15 years we lived on 2 acres and did our best to be self sufficient. I know some of you have done it but it's just not enough space for us. So we decided it was time to expand. We saved our pennies for nine years and 8 months ago we purchased a 40+ acres spot. This land is beautiful. 1/2 is natural grass land that hasn't been farmed in 40+ years. The other half dense woods. In November I began construction on the new cabin. If anybody is interested, I will post the progress and projects.


Man that is a big change. I am trying to redo 23 acres. I have a 47 h.p. kubota and man it is a lot of work. Good luck with your knew project.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Both me and my Kubota is working hard at building a homestead on a beautiful 23 acres peace overlooking a harbour. Here are the highlights that I got done so far.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

ErinP said:


> 8 months! Im impressed.
> 
> Mine’s going on 8 _years_.
> But Im still making forward progress, I guess...
> ...


Nice picture, nice place. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

LostCaper said:


> Nice picture, nice place. Good luck with everything.


Thanks for the pics, helps to keep me motivated.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

I do most of that kind of work with my skid steer. I'm super jealous of the backhoe.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Qwertyuiop said:


> Thanks for the pics, helps to keep me motivated.


Sometimes staying motivated is hard but I think you are on the right track. I find if I take a lot of pride in what I am doing keeps me going. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Well, it's been an interesting time at the farm over the last few days. We have received so much rain. Both ponds are at max capacity. Although I am super happy about the rain , it does slow my progress on the outside. I have not worked inside since winter but the rain gave me a great opportunity to work inside. So I decided I would work on the kitchen a little bit. I set some cabinets and built the countertop. I tried a new type of concrete that I have never used. It was expensive ($18 per bag) , I hope it wasn't a waste of money.


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

Qwertyuiop said:


> Well, it's been an interesting time at the farm over the last few days. We have received so much rain. Both ponds are at max capacity. Although I am super happy about the rain , it does slow my progress on the outside. I have not worked inside since winter but the rain gave me a great opportunity to work inside. So I decided I would work on the kitchen a little bit. I set some cabinets and built the countertop. I tried a new type of concrete that I have never used. It was expensive ($18 per bag) , I hope it wasn't a waste of money.


I look forward to seeing the end result. We have been back and forth on what kind of countertops to put in when we finally get our place built. It will most likely either be butcher block using oak and hickory from our woods, ceramic tile, or concrete. Heck, I wouldn't mind getting some stainless steel commercial kitchen tables and turning those into cabinets.

Hope your project comes out well.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

I have done all kinds of countertops. For the money, concrete is hard to beat. Those countertops consist of 6 80lb bags if concrete.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Qwertyuiop said:


> I have done all kinds of countertops. For the money, concrete is hard to beat. Those countertops consist of 6 80lb bags if concrete.


Very nice. It won't rot out anytime soon.


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

Qwertyuiop said:


> I have done all kinds of countertops. For the money, concrete is hard to beat. Those countertops consist of 6 80lb bags if concrete.


That's a heavy countertop! Requires some pretty good structure underneath.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Yep, I used a 2x2 lattice frame and 1/2 inch plywood


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

I didn't get a lot of time to work today but, I did get the forms removed. Now the work begins. Lots if polishing and sanding ahead. I am 80% happy with it. It's straight and level. There are sill tiny air holes to fill but overall not to bad.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

It's been super busy here. I built a small storage building, set some fence posts, clearded some griund. In addition, started in another set of cabinets for the kitchen and poured the top. I can just sit back in ah watching my super hot wife, build concrete countertops......life is great.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Here is my little storage shed.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Man you are moving right along. We had a terrible fall with driving wind and rain. Winter hit early and by tomorrow we will have about 1 foot of snow. I am hoping the snow will hold off so I can get next years firewood cut and get some logs to mill up for my cabin next year. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

LostCaper said:


> Man you are moving right along. We had a terrible fall with driving wind and rain. Winter hit early and by tomorrow we will have about 1 foot of snow. I am hoping the snow will hold off so I can get next years firewood cut and get some logs to mill up for my cabin next year. Good luck with everything.



Thanks for the wishes. I currently work a 65 hour a week job and attempt to build the homestead. I normally don't feel like I get much done. I do realize that it is made up of a bunch if small bites. This winter I hope to finish the inside if the cabin.


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

Qwertyuiop said:


> Thanks for the wishes. I currently work a 65 hour a week job and attempt to build the homestead. I normally don't feel like I get much done. I do realize that it is made up of a bunch if small bites. This winter I hope to finish the inside if the cabin.


Thanks for sharing that. Nice (?) to know that I'm not the only one working 65 hours + a week and building a homestead. And it really sucks when you do get a couple days off and the rain has your footing trenches too muddy to work. I also never feel like I get enough done. My wife's encouragement is what keeps me going most days.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

oldtruckbbq said:


> Thanks for sharing that. Nice (?) to know that I'm not the only one working 65 hours + a week and building a homestead. And it really sucks when you do get a couple days off and the rain has your footing trenches too muddy to work. I also never feel like I get enough done. My wife's encouragement is what keeps me going most days.



It is a lot if work but also a means to an end. My goal is to be so absolutely free that my very existence is an act if rebellion. To some that might sound simple but it's not. We are so dependant on so many things. My quest to be free keeps me motivated. In addition to that, most of the time I work on the homestead alone. When I am out there, the smell and view are motivating by them selves. @oldtruckbbq- you also motivate me by reminding me that I am not the only one working 65+++++. Thank you


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Obtaining complete freedom and living simple is a lot harder then I though it would be. I don't want much other than to live simple but good god it's a hard place to get to.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

LostCaper said:


> Obtaining complete freedom and living simple is a lot harder then I though it would be. I don't want much other than to live simple but good god it's a hard place to get to.


I have spend a lot of time thinking about absolute freedom. I have to admit that I do not believe that absolute freedom is possible. I do believe that I can get very close. In fact, I enjoy the challenge. Is it 80% possible? 90% possible? 98% possible? The truth for me is that I don't know. The other truth for me is that I will absolutely find out.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Qwertyuiop said:


> I have spend a lot of time thinking about absolute freedom. I have to admit that I do not believe that absolute freedom is possible. I do believe that I can get very close. In fact, I enjoy the challenge. Is it 80% possible? 90% possible? 98% possible? The truth for me is that I don't know. The other truth for me is that I will absolutely find out.


First of I highly complement you on being so honest and that to me is a testament that you are a great person heading in the right direction. People honest to themselves are the only people that will ever achieve a state of chi or freedom. I wonder do those buddhist priest that live alone that commit their entire life to a state of /chi/freedom ever obtain it? 

I wonder if the economic, political and social system collapsed could we survive and be independent. I wonder how close and how quickly we could become self reliant? Forced into it, could we then survive completely independent from the outside world? If I did survive by being self reliant; given the situation... I certainly would not have freedom of mind.


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

LostCaper said:


> First of I highly complement you on being so honest and that to me is a testament that you are a great person heading in the right direction. People honest to themselves are the only people that will ever achieve a state of chi or freedom. I wonder do those buddhist priest that live alone that commit their entire life to a state of /chi/freedom ever obtain it?
> 
> I wonder if the economic, political and social system collapsed could we survive and be independent. I wonder how close and how quickly we could become self reliant? Forced into it, could we then survive completely independent from the outside world? If I did survive by being self reliant; given the situation... I certainly would not have freedom of mind.


IMHO, in order to survive that type of collapse, we would have to do some prior planning. If you garden using hybrid seeds, you would have problems because my understanding is that they won't work to save the seeds and use them to plant next year's garden. You would have to first begin using heirloom varieties or others that you can save seeds for future planting. If you don't already raise animals for protein, you will have to start, and it may be hard to come across them in case of a collapse. If you do raise animals for protein, unless you breed your own stock already, you will have to start doing so. Some of the highly hybridized varieties available today don't work well for that. Heck, some modern species of chickens and turkeys are physically incapable of breeding and growers must use artificial insemination. Nope, don't want to artificially inseminate chickens! If you aren't already totally self sufficient for fruits, vegetables, and grains, you will need many months of supply to carry you through until you can get to that point.

We are working toward the goal of being as self sustaining as possible. I'm not ready, or even physically capable, of being Robinson Crusoe, but we are working toward the goal of having control of our food sources and being less reliant on a food production system that seems to have problems keeping E Coil and Lysteria out of the distribution system.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Wow, what a great discussion. There are so many things to consider. Oldtruckbbq makes some great points. Lucky for me my wife is one of those super green thumbs. She has been gardening and saving seeds for many moons. To make a long story short, one of the reasons we choose our land is because one of my good like minded friends owns the 80 next to me. He has been homesteading for his living for the last decade .although I do not have animals yet, I am learning with him everyday. He has been raising his animals to be Hardy for sometime.

There is many other considerations, health care, water, power, financial, security, taxes to name just a few.

I have read where people are 100% free on 2 acres of land. They must know something that I don't. Hats off to them.

One of the biggest concerns in my opinion is building a network. I was a soldier and I know that I will fail without a community.

Lots to ponder. Thanks


----------



## watsonwillam (Nov 28, 2018)

When we started our homesteading venture there were a couple of things I wish I had known ... Step by step instructions to get ready to begin your own residence regardless of where you live.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Although not making mistakes would save all of us a ton of money and time, making those mistakes is part of the reward. My wife has said several times that it would have been nice to buy the homestead built. I always tell her that the only thing that would be , is it would easier. I wouldn't want to do this without the journey. To watsonwilliams point, I would have loved some more experience around me during the journey.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

You have to love this time of year. I think it's beautiful.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

My normal job had been very busy lately so my work has slowed a bit. I did get time to install the new tub


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Qwertyuiop said:


> You have to love this time of year. I think it's beautiful.


Surely, you jest. lol
I got the chills just looking at it. I did my time on plains...


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

melli said:


> Surely, you jest. lol
> I got the chills just looking at it. I did my time on plains...


Some jest for sure. It really is beautiful in a lot of ways.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

oldtruckbbq said:


> IMHO, in order to survive that type of collapse, we would have to do some prior planning. If you garden using hybrid seeds, you would have problems because my understanding is that they won't work to save the seeds and use them to plant next year's garden. You would have to first begin using heirloom varieties or others that you can save seeds for future planting. If you don't already raise animals for protein, you will have to start, and it may be hard to come across them in case of a collapse. If you do raise animals for protein, unless you breed your own stock already, you will have to start doing so. Some of the highly hybridized varieties available today don't work well for that. Heck, some modern species of chickens and turkeys are physically incapable of breeding and growers must use artificial insemination. Nope, don't want to artificially inseminate chickens! If you aren't already totally self sufficient for fruits, vegetables, and grains, you will need many months of supply to carry you through until you can get to that point.
> 
> We are working toward the goal of being as self sustaining as possible. I'm not ready, or even physically capable, of being Robinson Crusoe, but we are working toward the goal of having control of our food sources and being less reliant on a food production system that seems to have problems keeping E Coil and Lysteria out of the distribution system.


When I was growing up we had a 1/2 acres garden. I don't know much about gardening as a matter of fact I didn't know the facts about some seeds and chickens cannot reproduce themselves. I have a lot to learn and very little time to learn it as my on call job at a local corporation is turning into almost full time hours. I may quit that craziness as the purpose was to pay of all my debt which is not much. Instead it goes towards things like more smokes. Wife smokes smoke. Thanks for the info.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

LostCaper said:


> When I was growing up we had a 1/2 acres garden. I don't know much about gardening as a matter of fact I didn't know the facts about some seeds and chickens cannot reproduce themselves. I have a lot to learn and very little time to learn it as my on call job at a local corporation is turning into almost full time hours. I may quit that craziness as the purpose was to pay of all my debt which is not much. Instead it goes towards things like more smokes. Wife smokes smoke. Thanks for the info.


Just Garden with Regular Garden Seed, you may mess with heirloom seed if you want but they can be trouble. I have used some seed from previous year and done well like Tomatoes, Beans and Okra.

Meat Goats, Older Varity of Chickens and Rabbits work for Small Acreage. Cattle and Hogs are a different matter.

There is many Books, Extension Offices and Seed Stores that will help you with questions.

big rockpile


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Everybody has some areas of interest. I can go on for literally hundreds of hours on end about seeds, plants, cloning, genetic characteristics, etc. But that's just me. Your best bet is to figure out what varieties you like eating best, and grow them. Experiment a little with other varieties. If you always use open pollinated varieties, they'll reproduce true. I've got some seeds I've saved for over 12 years now(lost everything in a fire in 2004). Each generation produces the same as the previous generation. I wish I could abbreviate everything I know about gardening in a few paragraphs, but I can't. I don't have to buy seeds, and if there are any volunteers pop up, I generally can identify them. 

There is one variety of hybrid tomato I'm very partial to, and far as I can tell, the seeds from that tomato will grow something close, but not exact. So, I do buy a pack of those seeds every 5 years or so. 

Mainly, you don't have to understand everything about plants, just follow some common sense instructions, you'll be fine.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Clem said:


> Everybody has some areas of interest. I can go on for literally hundreds of hours on end about seeds, plants, cloning, genetic characteristics, etc. But that's just me. Your best bet is to figure out what varieties you like eating best, and grow them. Experiment a little with other varieties. If you always use open pollinated varieties, they'll reproduce true. I've got some seeds I've saved for over 12 years now(lost everything in a fire in 2004). Each generation produces the same as the previous generation. I wish I could abbreviate everything I know about gardening in a few paragraphs, but I can't. I don't have to buy seeds, and if there are any volunteers pop up, I generally can identify them.
> 
> There is one variety of hybrid tomato I'm very partial to, and far as I can tell, the seeds from that tomato will grow something close, but not exact. So, I do buy a pack of those seeds every 5 years or so.
> 
> Mainly, you don't have to understand everything about plants, just follow some common sense instructions, you'll be fine.


I like the idea of keeping it simple especially starting out. Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Some of my friends say I bounce around alot. Truth is I am always chasing the weather. It's been in the 40's so I decided to get some work done in the solar mounts. The guy in the pic is a young man I hire to help me. We call him grasshopper because he asks lots if questions. I'm hoping to finish them tomorrow.


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm either chasing weather or being chased by weather. It's a never ending struggle.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Remember my little shed from a few months ago? Began installing the solar components today.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Here is the updated pic from the inside. I almost have power....


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Built the battery rack today


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Also hung the inverter. It was a sloppy, muddy mess today.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Qwertyuiop said:


> Some of my friends say I bounce around alot. Truth is I am always chasing the weather. It's been in the 40's so I decided to get some work done in the solar mounts. The guy in the pic is a young man I hire to help me. We call him grasshopper because he asks lots if questions. I'm hoping to finish them tomorrow.


Looks like you have a nice flat property to work with. It's good to have a smart young guy working. I just hired one for my snow removal duties. My hire is a 30 year old guy who is small in statue but strong and nimble with a ton of energy. He likes to hunt deer, shoot coyotes and he's kinda of bad in an all boy kinda of way. When he was a young lad he was hyperactive but now 30 years old, he seems to have that under control. His energy is contagious, he is good on my tractor, good at fixing stuff and always willing to help. I live in a very rural community. 10 houses within 10 mile radius so there is not many able bodied people so I really happy to have him.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Qwertyuiop said:


> Also hung the inverter. It was a sloppy, muddy mess today.


Nice. Alternate energy is the way to go. Here we have a ton of wind and a decent amount of light so when I build my cabin it will be solar or wind or a combination of both. Man that is a nice looking set up. Nice build.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Qwertyuiop said:


> Some of my friends say I bounce around alot. Truth is I am always chasing the weather. It's been in the 40's so I decided to get some work done in the solar mounts. The guy in the pic is a young man I hire to help me. We call him grasshopper because he asks lots if questions. I'm hoping to finish them tomorrow.


Here is east coast Canada winters are long and the days are short. The third week in December is marked by our shortest day of the year with approximately 7.5 hours of sun light. Each day thereafter, the minutes of daylight slowly swells by about 3 minutes until the 3rd week of June is reached at which time the daylight is again stripped away little my little until my watch reads 3:30 p.m. and the darkness starts to overtakes the light and the forest turns silent except for the lonely screech of an owl or the celebratory eerie howls of the pack of coyotes who’s hunt was successful.


With the short daylight and harsh weather my time management always needs tweaking. I hop around from task to task but if I hop to much, spring is fill with unfinished tasks staring me in the face. The longer days of spring facilitates completing these unfinished task however this workload comes in conflict with my 5 day canoe/fly fishing trips. 


The longer daylight hours of spring gets used up completing my work and taking the time for some river trips. Before long, spring turns to summer, and summer turns to fall, and fall turns to the short days and long cold nights of winter. And on these long cold winter nights my memory eludes me as to the impasse of time and I start the process all over again.

https://lostcaper.ca/the-short-days-cold-nights-of-winter/


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

@LostCaper. I like your blog, thanks for sharing. You write well.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Finished mounting the panels today. It's amazing how heavy they are. The mounts are built using 3 inch pipe making a large 10 foot hinge. I didn't spend much money but it cost a lot of time. Can't wait to have power


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Just in case anybody was interested , here is a close up of the mounts with safety cables added.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Qwertyuiop said:


> Just in case anybody was interested , here is a close up of the mounts with safety cables added.


That is a nice looking set up. Looks like you can change the angle of the solar panels. Nice build.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Qwertyuiop said:


> In November I began construction on the new cabin. If anybody is interested, I will post the progress and projects.


Question; Is that second floor actually sitting on top of any vertical members or just nailed to the outer studs? If it's just nailed, that's scary.








I don't care how many nails are in it, it's just not done. I see there's some inner walls holding it up at least. I would put some 6x6 or 4x4 cedar posts in each corner and spaced every 6-8 foot at the outer walls to not rely on nails. Most furniture tends to end up against the wall and the weight adds up. Nails will just slowly rip elongated holes in the wood and eventually get bent over and pull out of that vertical grain of the studs. Of course you might have put a bunch of lags in it and I just can't see that. Even those would slowly rip down through that vertical grain.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

All of the joists sit atop of their own 2x6


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

@JohnP. This is how the joints sit. I'll


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Well, it's been awhile since I posted here. I have been very busy with normal life stuff. Today we got 2/3 of the solar system connected. Panels are done, charge controllers are done. All 5 grounds are also in. Inverter is 1/2 done. I will post pictures when I get it complete.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Oh my........I have power


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

I have been trying for days to upload pics. Hmmm maybe tomorrow


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Feb 20, 2018)

Well it seems like the days of posting pictures might be over. I tried again today.

Anyway, I got the stairs built going up to the top deck. It was a challenge because I chose to make them curved. I had never built curved stairs before but I'm super happy with the results. 

On a different note, I cant Express how nice it is to have real power. I had built the entire place with battery powered tool and now I can use all of my tools. As the heat begins to increase here i am really starting to appreciate the ceiling fans. 

Well, back to work so I can get back to work


----------

